# Turkey pot calls



## Bryanknoy (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm interested in trying my hand at some slate, glass or copper pot calls. I've searched the library but could not find anything. I would appreciate any info I could get on it.  


Bryan


----------



## CREID (Mar 30, 2017)

Not a tutorial, but maybe this guy could help you.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/turkey-call-144505/#post1888550


----------



## Bryanknoy (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you!  I sent him a msg.


----------



## fisherhahn (Mar 30, 2017)

You can find a ton of information here https://thogamecallsforums.com. Some good sources for slate,glass, and aluminum surfaces and sound boards too.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Mar 30, 2017)

I sent you a PM. Tried to explain a little the pointed you in the direction of tho game call forum. I'm a member there. It has a ton of tutorials on making pot calls and strikers. If I can help anymore let me know.


----------



## Bryanknoy (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## lhowell (Mar 31, 2017)

I made this one a few years ago. It is a slate top with a glass sound board. Was not hard at all. I think I watched a few videos on Youtube and then found the THOgame call forum listed in a post above. I used Max Dietrich's version to make my pot call. I think I got my materials from shipleys outdoors  https://shipleysoutdoors.mysparkpay.com/pot-calls.aspx

Hope this helps! They are really easy and fun to make! Playing around with various materials and distances between the sound board and slate to see what works best!


----------

